# Old school hi-fi equipment



## suds

Is there still a niche market for these? Just wondering because I need to make space since I downsized to my shoebox. Realise there might be little call for CD player / AMP but what about quality floorstanding speakers?


----------



## Andyg_TSi

Of course, depends on your taste, budget and if you're an audiophile or not.

I still have my old skool Technics hi-fi seperates system at home.

I also have a surround sound amp through which the l TV, Virgin Tivo box, blueray, ps4 is run through for sound

Speaker wise, have 2 sets of floorstanding speakers (Eltax & Morduant Short Mezzo's) a centre speaker (Cambridge Audio) and a Sony active sub

You cant beat quality stuff really


----------



## Sh1ner

You may be surprised.
It really depends on what speakers and also the cd player and amp as well.


----------



## shl-kelso

There are classified sales forums over on AV Forums where you can see what members are putting up for sale and some idea of what prices lit is fetching. As a specialist forum it’s probably a better bet for selling items for a realistic value compared to the likes of Ebay/Gumtree etc.


----------



## G.P

As said, yes, but like many things we all have our own opinion of sound. If its worth your while really depends on the brand you have versus shipping costs or finding a local specialist you can trust..


----------



## suds

Thanks for input - as memory serves the speakers are Ruark Talisman II costing I think £600 ish in the nineties- pretty heavy so maybe a local sale option


----------



## Fentum

You'll get takers from eBay. They are not bad speakers and people still buy them. 

I've sold old hi-fi on eBay with no bad experiences, including a Chinese chap (from China) who was just hoovering up old Philips CD players. Just insist on "prior inspection or sold as seen" and cash on collection.

Hifi Wigwam and the Art of Sound are specialist sites but I think you need a posting history to sell there. Hififorsale is a specialist market place.

Peter


----------



## RaceGlazer

You cant beat a proper set of high quality speakers from that era, I replaced one of my big 3-way Wharfedales on eBay for not very much (for a pair) so don't expect a lot when you sell.
The price doesn't reflect the quality of feeling the bass through your whole body


----------



## AndyN01

Quality is always quality.

Might be worth having a bit of a look on here:

https://www.vinylengine.com/.

As with all things, something is only worth what someone else will pay for it.

Good Luck.

Andy.


----------



## Ralphy87

Course there is theres a market for every thing these days,old school retro stuff is defo in,I remember having a set of wharfdale E70 speakers that i bought of a local idiot i abused them not knowing what they where blasting hardcore out them and just recently seen a set on the net for like £600 i sold them for £30 and bought them for £50 a long time ago.........they where amazing sound quality some of the boys still talk about them to this day once we remenis about old times


----------



## AndyN01

I've thought of another place that might be worth a look/call:

http://www.classiquesounds.co.uk/main.htm

We bought a set of speakers from him and he's a real hi-fi enthusiast.

Andy


----------



## suds

Thanks to all :thumb:


----------

